# Mb quart q series help



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

I have an itch for some old school in a second car I have. I have been looking and I seem to be able to find coponents with a QWC 160 and QWD 160. Which ones are the better ones?? I found a 3 way set with a 6.5(qwd 160) and a 4"(qwc 100). Found some other sets that were reversed. Kinda confused that the c,d aren't matching. Seems they are trying to mix and match. Little help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is a link to the archive for the older Qbuarts. 

MB Quart Info Archive

I have the QSD set. They were the top of the line in the early 2000's. The woofers will be QWD. QWC is one step lower if I'm correct.


----------

